# K2 T1 DB Boa Liner issues



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

More than likely your liner isn't tucked in all the way. Try adjusting the boa conda velcro strap.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

boa conda velcro strap
-Thats on the boot tongue itself rather then the liner, correct?
I did play around with that and will try it some more, Is the theory that the conda velcro on the tongue will put pressure on the liner and hold it it place?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not a theory I've owned 3 pairs of this boot.


----------

